# NHRA Spring Nationals 2015



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Went to the races Friday. Got to see the factory hot rods gettin' after it. Here are a few in action.
Hope you like them.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*More Drag Races*

Here's a few more, I had a good time.
Mike


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice as usual. Good sense of motion in the shots but still nice and sharp.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

MichaelW said:


> Very nice as usual. Good sense of motion in the shots but still nice and sharp.


Thank you. I took a lot of shots trying to get that look...deleted a bunch also.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Were these taken with your new 60d?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Shaky said:


> Were these taken with your new 60d?


Yes sir. W70-200 f/2.8 lens.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

MT Stringer said:


> Thank you. I took a lot of shots trying to get that look...deleted a bunch also.


It's like Golf or Skeet, you gotta follow through. Nice Work with those!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Good pans. Yep you end up throwing away a lot but the ones you get are awesome.

Griz


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Great pictures!


----------

